# Cold Air Intake



## glasgai (Mar 7, 2007)

I recently installed a Fujita Cold Air Intake for my 07' Max.... and I hear a whistling noise.. I think it could be that the clamps around the throttle body are loose and could possibly be leaking air.... I don't know what it could be..... Any possible suggestions or answers for the whistling/sqwealing......


----------

